# Me, my stuff, and I



## marc4pt0

I've been wanting to start a show-n-tell of my own for a while now, and I think I'll start off today. This will go slow for me because I want the photos to do the knife maker's hard work some justice. 
What got me to start today is something I found while being dragged around a mall by the wife. Usually not a terrible time, as I simply love her company, and today I found something while waiting around for
her: this leather bag. I spotted it at H&M and saw the $49 tag. Checked it out and got in line to buy it. By the time I was next in line, wifey caught up and dumped 2 new purses in my hands, to add to checkout. 

I liked the idea of this bag because I've been storing a lot of my star knives in the soft zippered padded single knife bag/case, but these don't fit inside a traditional knife bag. I'd like to keep the knives in these nylon enclosures, but it becomes a hassle keeping them together. Until now.






only $49 so I figured why the heck not?











Shigefusa 210 in it's box, 3 ZK' s in their respective cases, a 260mm Mario, a Cut Brooklyn, 2 strop pads, Mac Black ceramic, kitchen shears and Gray Kunz spoons (in the smaller case on top) plus a thermos for my Peruvian coca(ine) tea.


----------



## Igasho

I definitely like the bag lol quick easy and simple


----------



## marc4pt0

after it's packed,with plenty of more space. Plus the duffel buckles on each side do function to make it larger or smaller

before


----------



## Jmadams13

Bag looks great. Cat wait to see what's inside those padded cases though.


----------



## marc4pt0

So I want to start with the 210mm Damascus Gyuto from Delbert Ealy. This is by all means my first full on custom knife. I got it last summer, and I must say Del is a great guy to work with. It was delivered in this wooden chest, which took me by total surprise.
















This knife is a beatuiful work horse. It's F&F are, IMHO, 2nd to none. Spine and choil perfectly rounded, fully rounded. The spine is thin, my guess would be 2.2mm, but I don't have calipers. Distal taper is spot on, making the knife very versital. The balance falls right on the machi, pretty musch at the beganing of Del's signature(?) plunge line.


----------



## marc4pt0

Steel is carbon blend and takes a beautiful patina. Del mentioned he finished the metal with bees wax to slow the patina. This was interesting in that moisture actually beads up on the blade. Handle is Buckeye Burl, some of my favorite I've seen so far. I actually forgot what the ferrule is made of, I think it may spalted maple...

Performance:
Simply put, this knife rocks. Nothing sticks to it, breezes through vegetables easily, and strikes fear in root vegetables. Edge retention is great,but I take it to the strop or Mac Black ceramic regularly. (Yes, I'm one of those guys)


----------



## JMac

Not a bad way to start off!


----------



## marc4pt0

Thanks!


----------



## Patatas Bravas

Incredible


----------



## jgraeff

that knife is awesome!


----------



## tgraypots

I love to look at what other folks collect. What is H and M?


----------



## Salty dog

I'm not a big wood guy but that handle is way cool.


----------



## Lucretia

Salty dog said:


> I'm not a big wood guy...



TMI.


----------



## marc4pt0

Extremely close up, the Mammoth tooth looks like an old painting of mine from many, many fogged out years ago...


----------



## Chefdog

Great pics Marc!


----------



## marc4pt0

Mario 260mm with 5k+ year old Bog Wood and Mammoth Tooth ferrule. 
This knife was a more than kind offering from Rick (Pensacola Tiger) in respose to my WTB thread last month. The idea was partly orchestrated by my (now 7.5 month pregnant) wife "allowing" me to celebrate my 40th bday how I choose. "Better make it count buddy" I think were her exact words...
I'm admittedly a somewhat sentimental fella, so this knife arrived with specific value alreay built in. With That said, this knife had a lot to live up to in my opinion. 
Though I've played with some larger blades, up til now 240mms were the largest I ventured in owning. So the 260mms of cpm 154 steel took a little getting used to. It wasn't so much the profile as much as it was just the sheer length of it. The profile is fastly becoming one of my favorites, and I honestly believe that Mario "gets it". I've noticed others refer to it as a hybrid, and I can agree to that. It's certainly more on the gyuto side of its herritage, meaning the height of the heel, which I really like.

Typically I don't use a gyuto when it comes to fabricating protiens, simply out of respect to the media and the detail work it presents. But with Mario's profile, I had to try. The way the tip comes together, it allows good attention to the finer workings that many protiens demand. This was impressive to say the least.

On to veggies- What a great knife! It literally just flies through just about anything I throw at it. And this is where the size was a bit of a hiccup for me at first: mincing shallots. I felt like I was doing it from long distance, the space betweent product in my left hand and the handle in my right just seemed awkward at first. And here's another reason why I have to think Mario "gets it", after breezing through a couple shallots a sudden, albeit smooth, transition occured and the awkwardness was gone. (Yes weird, I know, but it's My review) The profile really does take on this "extension of the arm" that I've read others claim. I will say this though, and it is just my personal problem, the "extension" feeling is there, but the handle creates a bit of disconnect. This is only a matter of personal preference, as I like my handles with a little more bulk, or girth. Had this knife been a custom order between Mario and myself, I have no doubt that through discussions this issue wouldn't exist. 
The only negative that I can offer on this knife, the handle issue NOT being a negative but soley personal, is that when chopping through hearty, larger root veggies there is some stiction. This surprised me, as again, I've read so much to the contrary. Compared to others I have, yes the sticktion is a LOT less, but it's still there. Especially w/ larger root veg. It's not enough to really slow me down, just enough to scratch my head over from time to time.

All in all, this knife has truly earned its spot on my cutting board. This should mean very little to anybody else, but it means a crap ton to me.:doublethumbsup:
I signed up a while ago to get on Mario's waiting list and think I'll keep my "slot" as I would most definitely like to see how a 240mm geared towards my likings performs. I have no doubt it'll be the bees knees.
This was supposed to be the last knife I purchase for quite some time. This has not been the case. Rules have been set though, familiar rules to many I'm sure: sell before buying. And a $200 sell does Not = a $400 buy.


----------



## marc4pt0

Chefdog said:


> Great pics Marc!



Thanks!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Nice writeup, and terrific pictures!

Happy belated birthday.


----------



## marc4pt0

Finally got around to getting a shot of everything that goes into the cases that fits into the leather bag posted in the beginning of this thread...


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## JMac

Looks like you need a sujihiki...:detective:


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## marc4pt0

JMac said:


> Looks like you need a sujihiki...:detective:



you ain't kidding. haven't found too many that draw my fancy. However, I am currently working with Heath Besch on a hybrid. Close to the same as the one he did for Lefty. Also am waiting for a 270 suji from Marko...

That said, it's going to be hard to beat/replace the zKramer slicer...


----------



## marc4pt0

A fellow forum member offered me a more than generous opportunity to play before pay on this DT ITK.
It's a marvelous blade, one which I've been wanting to get my hands on for quite some time now


----------



## Chuckles

Great pics!


----------



## marc4pt0

what's in the other bag, plus the tech that came in last Saturday


----------



## cclin

nice!! how do you like shun fuji line?? any improve compare to other shun sg2 line??


----------



## RRLOVER

Those are some great pics of my blade:thumbsup: I might have to use them if you don't mind......I am glad I can pass the "close up" test.


----------



## marc4pt0

RRLOVER said:


> Those are some great pics of my blade:thumbsup: I might have to use them if you don't mind......I am glad I can pass the "close up" test.



Thanks Mario, and feel free to use away. In fact, if you ever feel so inclined to send some "models" my way for a free photo shoot, by all means!
In the meantime, I'm just patiently waiting for turn on your waiting list to get a 240mm from you- think the 260 may be a bit much for me. I still prep the crap out of it, but have a feeling a 240 would be a rockstar!


----------



## marc4pt0

Will at Catchside, 240mm gyuto in O1 from his utility line. This guy is pretty bad ass


----------



## marc4pt0

Probably The Sharpest out of the box edge I've ever experienced, 
SAKAI*YUSUKE WHITE*STEEL*WA-GYUTO KNIFE*240MM FLAT PROFILE
And quite possibly the best bang for buck knife I've come accepts


----------



## marc4pt0

Marko 260mm suji in 52100 from his practice knife sale. Got some Great flex


----------



## marc4pt0

Top roll is for my sous chef as a thank you for running the show all mothers day week while I was toying around with the wife in labor. The bottom one is an early 1st fathers day gift from that very same lovely wife who helped me become a father.


----------



## marc4pt0

270mm Tuxedo gyuto by Randy at HHH, a million thanks to you and Ed!


----------



## Andrew H

marc4pt0 said:


> Marko 260mm suji in 52100 from his practice knife sale. Got some Great flex



That would match my 240 from Marko perfectly. How does it cut? Flex and Marko aren't two words I commonly think of together.


----------



## marc4pt0

Despite its appearance, it really hasn't been used that much so I can't really give a full on report performance wise. But I can offer this- really dig how the handle feels in hand, and I like the profile of the blade (length and hight). It cleans up seafood pretty darn nicely, but seems to hiccup a bit on portioning ribeye. I also took it to some onions (small and large dice) and potatoes (various cuts and slices). Zipped through onions nicely, but hated the potatoes. Sticking was terrible. So I'm starting to think This specific knife wouldn't make for a good all purpose in that sense. Again, I haven't had much time on the board with it, so that could all change...
And yes, Lots of flex. It was one of his practice knives and listed as "260... with flex". He wasn't kidding! But I likes me some flex on a knife like this for seafood purpose...


----------



## marc4pt0

So I've noticed that many of my photo links are not showing so I think I'm finally going to fix this. Starting off with the first one, my Delbert Ealy 210.


----------



## CoqaVin

what is the wood in the handle of the Ealy?


----------



## marc4pt0

The bag from first post. One of 2 I pack


----------



## marc4pt0

CoqaVin said:


> what is the wood in the handle of the Ealy?



Buckeye Burl and I think the ferrule is maple


----------



## CoqaVin

nice piece of buckeye burl...I thought it was buckeye burl

was it dyed or is that natural?

I am going to be using buckeye burl in my future custom


----------



## marc4pt0

Mario I got for my 40th birthday in March. 260 com-154 bog wood handle with mammoth tooth.
Once again, thanks to Rick!


----------



## CoqaVin

that catchside is off the charts nice


----------



## CoqaVin

what is that ferrule made of?


----------



## marc4pt0

Mammoth tooth


----------



## CoqaVin

so you have a Ealy, Catchside, DT

Do you have a Carter, Mario, Marko, HHH?


----------



## marc4pt0

Will Catchside Utility tech 240 in O-1
This knife is a bad a*s and a real pleasure to use.


----------



## marc4pt0

Yessir!


----------



## CoqaVin

whoops just noticed the Mario and HHH

Do you have a Carter? Harner? Rader?


----------



## CoqaVin

I am interested to see your collection you have some BADA!!! Knives


----------



## marc4pt0

Marko 270 Suji practice in 52100


----------



## marc4pt0

Carter yes, Harner and Rader, not yet. And thanks!


----------



## CoqaVin

OOO let me see the Carter


----------



## marc4pt0

Top roll I got for my sous as a thank you for holding down the fort while my wife was in delivery, the second is my first ever father's day from the same wife:biggrin:

Below is what I used to carry in the roll and bag (the roll fits in the bag). These were taken at ECG this year, which was awesome.


----------



## marc4pt0

Haven't really taken any great shots of the Carter yet, but here ya go!


----------



## CoqaVin

nice looking handle 

what is the black and white handled gyuto in western handle?


----------



## Anton

That's a nice roll. I specially like that Mario with the bog.... :viking:


----------



## marc4pt0

HHH 270 "Tuxedo" with pre-prohibition ivory handle.
I won this with lucky post #44 the very same day my daughter was born.
I can't thank the guys enough who were generous enough to offer this give away!
The pictures here are borrowed from Randy Haas who built this knife. No point in taking more shots when these are perfect!


----------



## CoqaVin

there you go answered my question LOL

you won this knife as part of a give away?


----------



## marc4pt0

Yessir, right here on this forum!


----------



## CoqaVin

thats crazy


----------



## Anton

This is way better than the discovery Channel


----------



## CoqaVin

hahaha


----------



## marc4pt0

Cut Brooklyn 240 Prospect in 52100
This thing takes one of the best patina I've experienced. I've actually polished it a couple times just to watch it patina all over again.


----------



## CoqaVin

Cut Brooklyns are rather different but I like them


----------



## marc4pt0

I really dragged my feet on this one and I regret it. When Jon told me he had one left I thought about it. For over a month. The funny thing is 2 other chef's I worked with had a 240 kiritsuke and 240 gyuto respectively, and I was really impressed by both. Yet for whatever reason I decided to hold off. That was stupid. I mean, just look at this thing!


----------



## Anton

Kochi?


----------



## marc4pt0

Yessir!


----------



## Chuckles

Nice pics, I love the background.


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## zoze

Nice trio, Marc.
Is that ziricote on the Marco?


----------



## marc4pt0

I may have a problem...


----------



## jai

Got enough gyutos..... I think we all have that issue tbh. And I bet they all get used


----------



## Mangelwurzel

Wow Marc. Amazing collection. I'm curious about the Billip. How does it cut in comparison to your other custom knives?


----------



## cheflarge

WOW, Marc, DUDE..... WAY NICE COLLECTION!!! Holy crap. :goodpost: lus1: :ubersexy:


----------



## WillC

Nice ! Mark, what is that big integral fillet style knife at the bottom, green handle?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Wow Unreal Collection Marc!


----------



## jai

The knife at the bottom is bloodroot blades I think.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Looks like someone needs a wider lens to capture growing collection.
I'm impressed


----------



## marc4pt0

The fillet at the bottom is in fact a Bloodroot blade, handle form coffee bean bag. I believe the steel is recycled saw blade.

Funny about the wide angle lens- that's exactly what I used to shoot this with if I recall correctly.

The Billipp is new, so I haven't had too much time with it. I will say this though, hands down one of the best cutters on that table. Obviously a statement like this is relatively subjective, but it has simply blown my mind. Absolutely no sticktion on potatoes (I can small dice using just the tip without holding the potato still w/ my free hand and the slices don't even move or stick), horizontal and dicing strokes on onions are super easy, and zero wedging on carrots. The distal taper is crazy thin along the tip.
I love the imperfect finish along the top portion of the blade, very organic in feel and looks. It doesn't effect function at all, and actually feels smooth when using pinch grip.

I'll chat up some more on the Billipp as well as a few others later. Just want to get some more time to _know_them.


----------



## marc4pt0

Close ups of the Custom Work.


----------



## CoqaVin

that bullip looks cool how is the handle?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

ok, Devil, take my soul, but gimme those knives!


----------



## marc4pt0

The handle is well balanced, thick and thin in all the right places. A nice taper lens well for pinch grip, and the overall sexy factor is hard to ignore.
The knife as a whole handles amazingly well. Light and nimble when it needs to be, but also instills confidence when chopping through beefier foods.


----------



## marc4pt0

The Catchside certainly has a dominant feel and presence when using it. The handle alone is big and solid, giving the feel of utter control (of the world). I fondly refer to this knife (in private, just to myself) as my "Excalibur" and firmly believe it deserves such a title
When I got the knife it had a few signs of good use so I mirror polished it to remove any scratches. Thinned/tuned it ever so lightly, then re-etched it. I've followed this knife online since Will's first posted photo of it, so I consider myself fortunate to have it here. And the timing was perfect as I got it as a gift to myself for all the back breaking work and hours I put I'm to opening the new restaurant.

I've spent a little time with it and will say that this knife is a true performance piece. From the d-handle to the grind and profile, Will has his craft honed to Damn near perfection.


----------



## CoqaVin

marc what kind of steel is the bullip?


----------



## marc4pt0

52100 Carbon


----------



## Jordanp

Dang nice collection and here I thought my 5 gyuto's was alot lol.


----------



## Mangelwurzel

marc4pt0 said:


> The Billipp is new, so I haven't had too much time with it. I will say this though, hands down one of the best cutters on that table. Obviously a statement like this is relatively subjective, but it has simply blown my mind. Absolutely no sticktion on potatoes (I can small dice using just the tip without holding the potato still w/ my free hand and the slices don't even move or stick), horizontal and dicing strokes on onions are super easy, and zero wedging on carrots. The distal taper is crazy thin along the tip.
> I love the imperfect finish along the top portion of the blade, very organic in feel and looks. It doesn't effect function at all, and actually feels smooth when using pinch grip.
> 
> I'll chat up some more on the Billipp as well as a few others later. Just want to get some more time to _know_them.



Thanks Marc! I look forward to reading more about it. I'd love to hear your thoughts on how it compares with your Catcheside. I'm considering a future custom order and Billipp and Catcheside are both high on the list (although a Catcheside might be a little out of my reach price-wise!).


----------



## Timthebeaver

Will Catcheside is the man.


----------



## marc4pt0

Coming soon:


----------



## marc4pt0

A photo study of 2 Yoshiaki Fujiwara Kato Workhorses


----------



## Mute-on

Very nice, indeed. They look like two warriors fresh from battle, and ready for many more :viking:


----------



## 420layersofdank

Like a boss!!!!! Show pics of the scimitar!!! Pretty preeease?


----------



## chinacats

Are the western Katos that much thinner at the choil than the wa's or is it just my imagination? BTW, they look great!


----------



## Jordanp

Dear Lord! those Katos are sexy :ubersexy: and I agree with chinacats they do look a lot thinner based on these photos


----------



## marc4pt0

chinacats said:


> Are the western Katos that much thinner at the choil than the wa's or is it just my imagination? BTW, they look great!



For now I honestly couldn't tell you. I have yet to handle a wa version. What got me on this Kato kick was another thread discussing preferences of American vs Japanese makes. I thought the thread was a bit short sighted as there are other great makers out there besides American/Japanese. That said, there were many voices blatantly disregarding anything _ not_ Japanese, so I decided to take the "Eastern" dude of my collection a little further, deeper. I didn't intend on having 2 Katos, I had originally wanted the white ebony handle one. While I was waiting, reading and deciding whether or not too get it, it had sold to someone else. So I picked up the the Ancient Kauri handled one. Of course a month later the forum member who beat me to the white handed one hit me up asking if I'd like to take it. At that time I was (and still am) under the spell that is Kato. 
Just receiving it the other day and comparing the 2, I'd say the white handle version weights less and comes in noticeably thinner than the Kauri. Yes, there is a difference in wood weight/density, but it goes a bit further than that. 
They both cut like champs so I won't complain. The white ebony handle was a little on the rough side, and I believe that's how the original owner received it as well. After a little spa treatment of sanding down the wood and liners, and rounding off the "bolster's" sharp edges along with the spine, it got several soaks of various mineral oils and waxes. Now she's a real beaut!


----------



## marc4pt0

Andy Billipp 10" Gyuto in 52100 Carbon wearing Maple Burl and brass.
Saya is leather and wood, not sure what kind though.

I've received several inquiries on Billipp's work and how it performs. These photos will be a formal intro for my "review". In the meantime, let's just say this guy _ knows_ what he's doing...


----------



## jigert

Great knives, great pics! Well played marc!


----------



## Mangelwurzel

The billipp looks great Marc. Is it just me or does the choil shot make it look like it's not that thin behind the edge?


----------



## cheflarge

Marc, DUDE! Workhorse nirvana! Holy sheep poo! SEXY!


----------



## marc4pt0

Mangelwurzel said:


> The billipp looks great Marc. Is it just me or does the choil shot make it look like it's not that thin behind the edge?



No, it's actually not super thin behind the edge. You'd _ never_be able to tell when using it though. At this point, the knife performers so well that I'm in absolutely no rush to thin it out. Again, I'm not too sure what kind of magic voodoo Andy used when making this knife, but it's cutting performance rivals if not surpasses the best amongst what I've personally used.

I'm not as knowledgeable on the inner depth workings when it comes to knives as others here on the forum are. I've definitely learned a massive amount since I joined here over 2 years ago though.
I say this as my disclaimer when giving any sort of "review" on a knife. 
So with the Billipp I'll offer my take on certain aspects in quick form:

*Blade profile*- meets my taste perfectly, height at heel which tapers to a fine point smoothly. Also, scary thin distal taper starting at the last inch or so on the tip. The rustic, _ organic_ roughness left along the spine and part of the blade road lend itself well towards comfort and (I suspect) less food stickage. The thick machi, or neck, that tapers to that insanely thin tip, it's extremely comfortable when in pinch grip mode. Which is about 90% of the time.

* Handle*- The figuring on the handle is so "busy" that it became a bit of a task to get a clear shot focus wise. The camera was quite confused. In high action photography you want a fat shutter speed for a crisp still, but this lends to a low light (dark) picture. So slowing the shutter to show more light, even with mounted flash, the figuring of the wood shows a bit blurred. Almost like the "movement" of the figuring was actually _ moving_. 
With that said, the handle was the one concern I had when purchasing a Billipp knife. Dig the looks, but where the blade starts it looks as though it would somewhat uncomfortable. The reality, right from the get go is that the handle shape and drop facilitates an easy yet comfortable pinch grip. One that definitely doesn't call for a full on white knuckle grip just to keep the knife steady during performance.

* Sharpening and Edge Retention*- The steel is a finely treated 52100 Carbon. I say finely treated as I really don't have much knowledge in the topic of forging other than the final result- performance.
I left the original edge intact for as long as usual could before taking this knife to the stones. It was a couple months, but keep in mind it wasn't a dedicated couple months. I use/play with many knives every week, and the Billipp has a very Real spot in the rotation. 
Once I took it to the stones I gave it a quick few passes on a 1200 and followed with a 5k and light stropping on felt. Hair popping sharp, which doesn't stay, but what does stay is an edge that is quick to slice or dice through just about anything. And that edge has been on there untouched for the past month or so, during which it has seen some good exercise. Do for my use I'd say edge retention is an A+.

* Performance*- I try not to compare knives and makers to one another here as I find it somewhat crass and uncomfortable. Also, what might fancy my cutting needs today might change tomorrow. That's a "downfall" of having several knives to choose from.
I will say that this knife does compete on a similar level as the Western Kato work house. It does slice through carrots magically easy. Potatoes offer no resistance or stickage from heel to tip. Mincing onions or shallots is a breeze. Sweeping corn off the cob while holding the corn horizontally off the board is super easy. Sweet potatoes are no threat as well. I'd say the differences when comparing it to the Kato is the Billipp feels more agile in the hand, as well as more sturdy. There's a balance that the Billipp has that just offers a little more fluidity when in use. However, all the cutting tasks I mentioned earlier are performed better (read _ easier_) with the Kato, but only by small margins. Keep in mind though, that the Billipp has yet to be thinned any.

* Overall Impressions*- There are several threads asking the question "if you could only have one knife...", and I think it's such a difficult hand to play. Of course fundamentally I'd need more than just one knife. To many different tasks for just one knife. But if I had to say just one knife for general board work mise, I'd say the Billipp. Today. It'll certainly change tomorrow. I will say this though, there's a small handful of knives out of the several I've had that will NEVER leave my stewardship. Ever. Some for sentimental reasons like the HHH Tuxedo I won the same day my daughter was born. As far as I'm concerned, that's not _ my_ knife to give away, it belongs to her when she's of age obviously. The Billipp is one of those knives that will stay in my stable permanently, and not for any sentimental reason, just sheer performance and function.

This is my personal "review" of Andy Billipp's work. Obviously not a full "professional" review, just one from a guy that knows how to cut things very well.


----------



## CB1968

marc4pt0 said:


> No, it's actually not super thin behind the edge. You'd _ never_be able to tell when using it though. At this point, the knife performers so well that I'm in absolutely no rush to thin it out. Again, I'm not too sure what kind of magic voodoo Andy used when making this knife, but it's cutting performance rivals if not surpasses the best amongst what I've personally used.
> 
> I'm not as knowledgeable on the inner depth workings when it comes to knives as others here on the forum are. I've definitely learned a massive amount since I joined here over 2 years ago though.
> I say this as my disclaimer when giving any sort of "review" on a knife.
> So with the Billipp I'll offer my take on certain aspects in quick form:
> 
> *Blade profile*- meets my taste perfectly, height at heel which tapers to a fine point smoothly. Also, scary thin distal taper starting at the last inch or so on the tip. The rustic, _ organic_ roughness left along the spine and part of the blade road lend itself well towards comfort and (I suspect) less food stickage. The thick machi, or neck, that tapers to that insanely thin tip, it's extremely comfortable when in pinch grip mode. Which is about 90% of the time.
> 
> * Handle*- The figuring on the handle is so "busy" that it became a bit of a task to get a clear shot focus wise. The camera was quite confused. In high action photography you want a fat shutter speed for a crisp still, but this lends to a low light (dark) picture. So slowing the shutter to show more light, even with mounted flash, the figuring of the wood shows a bit blurred. Almost like the "movement" of the figuring was actually _ moving_.
> With that said, the handle was the one concern I had when purchasing a Billipp knife. Dig the looks, but where the blade starts it looks as though it would somewhat uncomfortable. The reality, right from the get go is that the handle shape and drop facilitates an easy yet comfortable pinch grip. One that definitely doesn't call for a full on white knuckle grip just to keep the knife steady during performance.
> 
> * Sharpening and Edge Retention*- The steel is a finely treated 52100 Carbon. I say finely treated as I really don't have much knowledge in the topic of forging other than the final result- performance.
> I left the original edge intact for as long as usual could before taking this knife to the stones. It was a couple months, but keep in mind it wasn't a dedicated couple months. I use/play with many knives every week, and the Billipp has a very Real spot in the rotation.
> Once I took it to the stones I gave it a quick few passes on a 1200 and followed with a 5k and light stropping on felt. Hair popping sharp, which doesn't stay, but what does stay is an edge that is quick to slice or dice through just about anything. And that edge has been on there untouched for the past month or so, during which it has seen some good exercise. Do for my use I'd say edge retention is an A+.
> 
> * Performance*- I try not to compare knives and makers to one another here as I find it somewhat crass and uncomfortable. Also, what might fancy my cutting needs today might change tomorrow. That's a "downfall" of having several knives to choose from.
> I will say that this knife does compete on a similar level as the Western Kato work house. It does slice through carrots magically easy. Potatoes offer no resistance or stickage from heel to tip. Mincing onions or shallots is a breeze. Sweeping corn off the cob while holding the corn horizontally off the board is super easy. Sweet potatoes are no threat as well. I'd say the differences when comparing it to the Kato is the Billipp feels more agile in the hand, as well as more sturdy. There's a balance that the Billipp has that just offers a little more fluidity when in use. However, all the cutting tasks I mentioned earlier are performed better (read _ easier_) with the Kato, but only by small margins. Keep in mind though, that the Billipp has yet to be thinned any.
> 
> * Overall Impressions*- There are several threads asking the question "if you could only have one knife...", and I think it's such a difficult hand to play. Of course fundamentally I'd need more than just one knife. To many different tasks for just one knife. But if I had to say just one knife for general board work mise, I'd say the Billipp. Today. It'll certainly change tomorrow. I will say this though, there's a small handful of knives out of the several I've had that will NEVER leave my stewardship. Ever. Some for sentimental reasons like the HHH Tuxedo I won the same day my daughter was born. As far as I'm concerned, that's not _ my_ knife to give away, it belongs to her when she's of age obviously. The Billipp is one of those knives that will stay in my stable permanently, and not for any sentimental reason, just sheer performance and function.
> 
> This is my personal "review" of Andy Billipp's work. Obviously not a full "professional" review, just one from a guy that knows how to cut things very well.



Nice write up Marc, sounds great!!!


----------



## Matus

Marc, thank you for the pre-review write-up on the Billipp. And those are some wonderful photographs too. I have made my mind


----------



## GregoryIdler

The billipp is a great looking knife!


----------



## marc4pt0

Been chopping with this for a little bit more now. What started out as a few drawings and conversations of design (along with a couple postponement)
is now this performer:
_ the better pics come Ian_


----------



## stereo.pete

She's a beauty! Not only are his blades finished extremely well, but his handles are just top notch!


----------



## marc4pt0

His handles are amazing! I mean, look at this msn!

240 Stainless class Kochi. I don't recall the wood as I've had it for some time now.
(Pics courtesy of Ian himself. When there this good, no need for me to shoot more!)


----------



## Chuckles

Wow! I love the look of that one! Really nice!


----------



## Chefu

Love the look of that handle on the Kochi!! Great job Ian.


----------



## marc4pt0

An appreciation for a good Ol' Fashion Western:


----------



## ecchef

:bigeek: I'm speechless.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Lot of awesomeness right there.


----------



## cheflarge

A knifeporn orgy of epic proportions!!!  :cool2: :nicethread:


----------



## chiffonodd

duuuuude :bliss:


----------



## Matus

Marc, now show us your collection of WA gyutos


----------



## chiffonodd

Matus said:


> Marc, now show us your collection of WA gyutos



+1+1+1+1+1


----------



## marc4pt0

That one is coming soon. It will be titled "WAzz Up??!!"


----------



## Sabaki

Pretty awsome:goodpost:


----------



## Chuckles

Is that a new Ealy Damascus?

Can we see the whole blade please?


----------



## marc4pt0

Why yessir it is. Got it from Del in February I believe. It's my "DreamDel".
He was kind enough to kick in a couple pieces of zebra wood which I built a saya out of.


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## Chuckles

Wow, That is gorgeous. Congrats. Del really outdid himself on that one, I love the tang tag. And the saya looks great too! It takes the package to the next level, nice work!


----------



## cheflarge

lus1: :bliss:


----------



## marc4pt0

"WA-zzzzuupppp"

(Crappy cell pics alert)


----------



## daveb

Where's the crappy part???


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Marc, I don't see the Kono Ginsan?


----------



## chiffonodd

Mucho Bocho said:


> Marc, I don't see the Kono Ginsan?



4th from the bottom, right below the rehandled kochi? 

Man thsee are sweet. What if you had to pick just one?? :whistling:


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Indeed I see it now. Looks like it got a Haburn handle since the ECG. Nice work. I love my two too.


----------



## marc4pt0

That Kono Ginsan is pretty badass, especially with the handle work.

If I had to pick just one (from the WA's) I would pick the Kurosaki AS 240 (6th one from the bottom, just above the Kochi). Why? Because it cuts like a much more expensive knife should. All of the knives pictured above perform amazingly well. All of the knives in that pic cost more than the Kurosaki prior to its re-handle. Several are more than twice the price. So that makes the Kurosaki the easiest and most affordable one to replace. Which I definitely will if something were to happen to it. So if I had to pick just one, it would be the one with the most bang for buck, and the Kurosaki has that in spades. 

But luckily I didn't have to stop at just one knife 

I've sold a few for what ever reasons, but these are the ones I've decided to keep. And they all get used.


----------



## skiajl6297

Marc - pls clear your pm's! Forgive the interruption.


----------



## marc4pt0

That time again. I actually keep these photos on file for insurance purposes.
But for fun I like to share.

Starting off with what I still have from the beginning, waaaaay before I knew of the crazy knife world (and before internet):






Kramers and a couple others:


----------



## SuperSharp

Very nice collection!


----------



## Bill13

It's like they are Tribbles! See "The Problem with Tribbles" an old Star Trek episode.


----------



## Godslayer

That yu kurosaki with haburn handle is still probably my favorite knife of all time.


----------



## 420layersofdank

Uhhh marc, why are you not a moderator here? Sickest collection i have ever seen other than the table of shigs at ecg 2013. Hail Dixon


----------



## 420layersofdank

Btw this is the wallpaper of all wallpapers. I feel so unworthy lol


----------



## marc4pt0

Bill13 said:


> It's like they are Tribbles! See "The Problem with Tribbles" an old Star Trek episode.



Haha, I thought it was "the Trouble with Tribbles"...


----------



## WildBoar

Looks like next on the list should be some 270/ 300 slicers...


----------



## marc4pt0

Godslayer said:


> That yu kurosaki with haburn handle is still probably my favorite knife of all time.



It's still one of my favorites as well. In fact it's kind of become a benchmark, one of the knives I use to compare others with. (That plus the Kato on its left)
Sometimes I wonder if I just got lucky with this one.


----------



## ChefJimbo

Any love for the Cut Brooklyn in 52100? was always interested in his work.................


----------



## Bill13

marc4pt0 said:


> Haha, I thought it was "the Trouble with Tribbles"...



You are correct. Knew I should of looked that up before posting.


----------



## marc4pt0

Haha, I wasn't sure but I definitely remember the episode!


----------



## wellminded1

marc4pt0 said:


> That time again. I actually keep these photos on file for insurance purposes.
> But for fun I like to share.
> 
> Starting off with what I still have from the beginning, waaaaay before I knew of the crazy knife world (and before internet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kramers and a couple others:



Out of all those custom makers, which do you reach for the most?


----------



## marc4pt0

With the exception of the NECI knife (never used by me) and the scimitar (never used by me), the knives in the top picture have been used more than any others will most likely see, through me. Those were my first "Real" knives that I got, which was back in '97 (when I decided to make what was "just a job" an _ actual_ profession). 
The carbon Zwilling Kramer saw a ton of work back in my Bistro time, and still does on the occasion.
I just recently got the Cris Anderson and find myself EXTREMELY happy with it. That's the kind of knife I wished I had with me during my sous chef/cheffing days. Super versatile.
Of course most here know how much of a fan I am with Ian's work. 
That Andy Billipp will NEVER leave my kit. 
I just got back the gyuto from Mert, he's definitely doing some special stuff. 
That Harner it's living proof that concave grind should be considered more often. Not too many knives cut through foods as easily as this one does.
Martell's work is right up there as well. Great all around cutter that was almost with the wait. Just beware of the potential "extra baggage" it may come with. Of all the knife makers I've had dealings with, he was most certainly the most difficult to work with. Hopefully that'll get sorted out sometime.
If you haven't tried a Dalman, you should fix that. 
That Marko, second from the far right, I sold last year but saw it again last weekend and wondered if I missed it. Come to find out,I did miss it. Really dig the KS profile. 
DT ITK, Mario, Carter, these go without saying... Great cutters.

To answer your question- I can't answer it. If a knife doesn't work for me in any way, it gets sold. Doesn't make it a bad knife, just not to my taste. Some I've sold simply to raise funds for something else.
Otherwise I just switch out/rotate amongst what you see above. That said, I do have a couple favorites, but that's a secret


----------



## CoqaVin

you know you're a knife knut when you can name almost every knife :knife:


----------



## chinacats

My question is, with all the handle types you have, which style do you personally find most comfortable.


----------



## CoqaVin

Haburn?


----------



## marc4pt0

If I were to ever copy a handle style it would be Andy Billipp's recent western handle I've had a chance to play with. I've always fancied myself kind of a cowboy, being from Kansas and all. 
Haburn western handles have changed a little bit, and I'm a much bigger fan of the one I got last year (and regrettably sold).
The handle on the Anderson works extremely well for me. I typically am not the _biggest_ fan of octagonal handles, but Cris's dual taper is quite comfy. 
The handle on the Harner gyuto is a beast, and I love it! 
The western handles that Marko and Mert employee are like a perfect woman- all the right curves in all the right places. 
The Cut Brooklyn handle is very quite functional as well. 

And clearly I like the drop-tail style that Ian did. It's octagonal meets western kind of, which speaks to my inner cowboy spirit


----------



## F-Flash

Did you own or have tried workhorse kato? How did you like it? And where would it rank amongst other gyutos?

Thanks!


----------



## marc4pt0

Third picture, all Japanese knives, 4th one from the right with the Western handle is the first Kato Workhorse I bought. I landed 2 more afterwards but sold them shortly thereafter. This one is of thicker stock and is one of the knives I use to measure all others performance-wise. The 2 others I had were thinner by comparison and just didn't come close to this one.They were awesome knives, don't get me wrong, just didn't need the other 2 when compared to this one...


----------



## malexthekid

You seem to be missing a 240/270 Ealy in that collection. I think that needs remedying &#128521;


----------



## marc4pt0

Think you're right. Funny you should point this out as it certainly hasn't gone missed here. Definitely an incomplete family photo w/o something of his in the mix. I had a brilliant 240 Damascus western handle from Del, and I do sort of miss it. Think I need to go old school and get one of his carbon wa gyutos again. I also miss that one as well.


----------



## malexthekid

I keep contemplating sending mine back to him for some rework (i think mine is a tad too thick behind the edge) but then i use it and decide i can't part with it, even for a month or so. His wa handles and weight distribution is just perfect.


----------



## marc4pt0

For those unaware, there is a _*very special*_ gyuto among this collection. One that I have had for almost 3 years. Some may recall, but just wanted to bring this back up for others who may not have been around the forum at this time.

I won The Tuxedo Gyuto during a very Generous giveaway orchestrated by Randy Haas of HHH and ejd53. They announced the winner the same day my daughter (read first kid) was born. Pretty amazing day for me all around, was made a little more amazing. 
I don't use this knife too terribly much, which requires a LOT of restraint on my behalf, as I believe it needs to be around when my daughter gets to be old enough to use it. I'm hoping she will enjoy cooking, I'm hoping even more that she wont be doing it for a career...

But you can see the link here:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...E-YOU-WANT-TO-BE-IN-THIS-ONE?highlight=tuxedo


----------



## toddnmd

Marc, great collection, thanks for sharing!
Care to list what's in each picture? You must need that for insurance purposes anyway, right?
Perhaps I will save these pictures as a reference to support my point that I don't own THAT many knives--my collection is quite modest, compared to yours. (Until someone points out that you're a professional chef, and I'm a home cook . . . )


----------



## marc4pt0

Left to right:

Global Clever
Global nakiri
Lamson cherry wood boning
Russell scimitar
Wusthof 9" classic issued by my culinary school
Henckles 4 star 10"
Henckles 5 start 8"
Henckles 5 star paring
Shun filet
Shun 9" suji
Forschner boning
Forschner chef's
Wusthof Ikon tomato knife
Forschner filet


----------



## marc4pt0

Tanaka Ginsan 240 prototype
Tanaka Ginsan 240 
Kochi stainless clad 240
Kochi Migaki 240
Masashi Kobo SLD Damascus 240
Syousin Sakura 240
Shigehiro 240
Konosuke Ginsan 270 Haburn handle
Fujiwara FKM 270 suji
Hiromoto AS 240
Kato Workhorse
Kurosaki AS 240 Haburn handle
Kurosaki AS 270 suji Haburn handle
Shun Fuji 240 suji


----------



## marc4pt0

Shun Fuji honesuki
Kurosaki R2 western
ZKramer slicer 52100
ZKramer 10" 52100
ZKramer Meiji 10"
ZKramer Essential 10"
Shun Kramer Meiji bread knife
ZKRAMER Euro Damascus paring


----------



## marc4pt0

HHH 270 "Tuxedo" with pre-prohibition ivory
Cut Brooklyn 52100 Prospect
Devin Thomas ITK AEB-L 240 2013 run
Haburn 240 52100 ringed gidgee
Harner 260 bog oak and silver dyed maple Burl, copper mokume
Martell CPM-154 240 dyed maple
Haburn 240 ware resistant tool steel buckeye Burl
Andy Billipp 10" maple
Mert Tansu 52100 230mm ringed gidgee
Cris Anderson Scorpion Forge 250 XTXHXTronwood, copper mokume
Robin Dalman 230 AEB-L passaround cocobolo
Robin Dalman 230 birch Burl
Carter 240 CKTG anniversary gyuto, corian, ironwood
Mario Ignolia 250 CPM-154 figured walnut
Bloodroot Halibut filet 9" green Joe's mountain coffee bag
Harner 210 O-1 pretty curly mango
Marko Tsourkan 240 Devin Thomas mystery carbon brass, cocobolo
Marko Tsourkan 250 John Thomas ladder Damascus koa, brass


----------



## Dave Martell

marc4pt0 said:


> Martell's work is right up there as well. Great all around cutter that was almost with the wait. Just beware of the potential "extra baggage" it may come with. Of all the knife makers I've had dealings with, he was most certainly the most difficult to work with. Hopefully that'll get sorted out sometime.




I'd just like to note that I never worked with Marc at all on the knife shown above. He purchased this 2nd quality knife from an online sale. 

The comments of "_extra baggage_" and referring to me as "_most certainly the most difficult to work with_ (knife maker)" has no merit being attached to this knife as we never worked out any details on this knife at all pre-sale. However, post-sale, I denied a return because the knife was sold expressly as a 2nd quality, priced at a discount, with the term of being sold "as is", and then the knife had been used in a professional environment for days. If denying this return is being difficult to work with then I am guilty as charged, but again, we never worked together on this knife and I wish to make that perfectly clear.


----------



## F-Flash

Marc, seems you are missing something! Catcheside that is!


----------



## Cheeks1989

F-Flash said:


> Marc, seems you are missing something! Catcheside that is!


Marc sold a catcheside about a year ago that still haunts me that I didn't buy.


----------



## Tobes

Wow...kind of like a KKF encyclopedia...:-o


----------



## marc4pt0

Dave Martell said:


> I'd just like to note that I never worked with Marc at all on the knife shown above. He purchased this 2nd quality knife from an online sale.
> 
> The comments of "_extra baggage_" and referring to me as "_most certainly the most difficult to work with_ (knife maker)" has no merit being attached to this knife as we never worked out any details on this knife at all pre-sale. However, post-sale, I denied a return because the knife was sold expressly as a 2nd quality, priced at a discount, with the term of being sold "as is", and then the knife had been used in a professional environment for days. If denying this return is being difficult to work with then I am guilty as charged, but again, we never worked together on this knife and I wish to make that perfectly clear.



Dave, I wasn't referring to the excellent knife that I purchased from you "as is", that I also _* never*_ attempted to return. I'm referring to the other one. That plus the unpleasant exchange post our last transaction. 
Not trying to raise a burr here, but if you wish to discuss more could we please move it to PM?
In the meantime I'll continue to stand by my statement, especially the part about it being an excellent all around cutter.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Marc, I'm not trying to steal your thunder as your collection of knives continually impresses as knife nuts. Period. You've guided me like Obey-wan. 

The only collection I have personally seen/cut with/sharpened that could be a complement to yours is Wildboar's. Understand he's a modest guy (prob not happy about me posting this) but he's an KKF OG. Upon seeing his knife blocks, the only words I could utter was this too... Perhaps Dave will take a few shots of his build out, even if in another post?


----------



## turbochef422

That Mario doesn't seem to fit in with the rest&#128512; You should ditch it.


----------



## marc4pt0

I've received quite a few offers on that Mario, some over twice what I paid for it. It's a new year, I'm wondering if I should release back into the _wild_...


----------



## pleue

Me me me!!! I think I've pestered you many a times already


----------



## WildBoar

Dennis, if you think my collection approaches Marc's, it's because Marc left half of his stuff at home instead of bringing it to the ECG  He also has acquired a few more since then. I was able to see a couple newer ones last week and earlier today -- Marc definitely has en eye for picking out great knives!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

WildBoar said:


> Dennis, if you think my collection approaches Marc's, it's because Marc left half of his stuff at home instead of bringing it to the ECG  He also has acquired a few more since then. I was able to see a couple newer ones last week and earlier today -- Marc definitely has en eye for picking out great knives!



Word. He's a freaking crazyman, but let others decide. You've got knives that nobody has. It's been a while but that Devin damy petty. You also the only person that I know that has a Marenko damy integral. Let's see them.


----------



## marc4pt0

Thanks Dave. And I'll agree with Dennis, you have a seriously choice collection going on over there.


----------



## marc4pt0

Regarding the Mario comment I made earlier (that sent my email and inbox into a whirlwind), I didn't mean to get everyone so excited. Sorry about that. Not really planning on letting it go at the moment. Can my mind be changed? Sure. Everything has a price tag. That said, I did promise a certain gentleman first right of refusal should I ever decide to sell. It would be up to him whether he wants to match an offer or not.


----------



## Chuckles

Set it free Marc. It would be really interesting to see what you could get for trade offers.


----------



## Bill13

Yea, Mario was the first custom knife maker that caught my eye. If he ever starts up again I have saved my PM from 2/23/14 reserving my spot.

Chuckles, I thought Marc was referring to you as the man who had first dibs!

Regardless add me to one of the interested parties:biggrin:


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## alterwisser

marc4pt0 said:


>



Say whaaaaaaaat?!?!?


----------



## bkultra

Which one is mine aypal:

On a more serious note. In the recent "top three custom makers" thread I listed Billipp, your pictures just confirm that choice.


----------



## alterwisser

marc4pt0 said:


>



What are the handle woods, Marc?


----------



## marc4pt0

Left and middle are maple burl, right is ironwood burl. The right is not my knife, just on loan. I wish it was though. The middle one I just got recently. Bought it the weekend before I met with our accountant to discover we owed a crap ton on taxes. In spite of that, the Billipps stay.


----------



## alterwisser

marc4pt0 said:


> Left and middle are maple burl, right is ironwood burl. The right is not my knife, just on loan. I wish it was though. The middle one I just got recently. Bought it the weekend before I met with our accountant to discover we owed a crap ton on taxes. In spite of that, the Billipps stay.



They're all gorgeous. Too bad he doesn't take any orders right now...

I have a feeling I know where you got the recent addition from. Beat me to it [emoji6]


----------



## zoze

How do you like the different tip profile on the ironwood compared to the maples?


----------



## CoqaVin

Billip is some really awesome rustic craftsmanship


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Marc, please bring them to the ECG in May. Their all beautiful but the tip on the dark wood handled one appeals to me. Has anyone told you that you're simply out of your freaking mind and a terrible role model to other knife nuts, more over you took all the dam Billipp's.


----------



## marc4pt0

Haha!
I'm up soon again on his list I believe. Going to ask for the same profile as the one with the ironwood handle. Eventful profile. Just not in damascus, although his is freaking beautiful.


----------



## mikedtran

marc4pt0 said:


> Haha!
> I'm up soon again on his list I believe. Going to ask for the same profile as the one with the ironwood handle. Eventful profile. Just not in damascus, although his is freaking beautiful.



Marc I'm ultra jealous! You are to Billups as me and Zweber/Tanner/Smurf are to Shigs =p


----------



## marc4pt0

Scary, but true.


----------



## XooMG

Shame I haven't gotten in on a Billipp. One of a dwindling number of makers whose stuff I'd like to explore.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

mikedtran said:


> Marc I'm ultra jealous! You are to Billups as me and Zweber/Tanner/Smurf are to Shigs =p



Shig's are easy to get compared to the Billipps. He won't even let me on the list to get on his list lol.


----------



## alterwisser

Smurfmacaw said:


> Shig's are easy to get compared to the Billipps. He won't even let me on the list to get on his list lol.



The sad thing is: there isn't even a list or a date when one might exist (again!)...


----------



## toddnmd

alterwisser said:


> I have a feeling I know where you got the recent addition from. Beat me to it [emoji6]



Yep, once I heard it was sold, Marc was definitely, and immediately, the prime suspect!


----------

